# 200 apothecary and quack medicine bottles



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums. I recently acquired a lot of almost 200 antique apothecary and quack medicine (among others) bottles. I haven't been collecting bottles for very long so I don't know too much about them. I posted all the bottles on a Flickr page, please feel free to take a look. I welcome feedback and questions. I'll be selling a lot of these bottles as well if anyone is interested. Thanks! -Jason

 Here is the link 
otherthumbs flickr


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

a couple


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

a few more


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

another one


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

One more


----------



## Oldmill (Jun 16, 2013)

congrats nice collection and welcome to the bottle collection world get ready in a few years from now you have 4 times as many bottles hahaha


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 16, 2013)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM...THAT FIRST PIC IS...FANTASTIC... A MAN CAVE FULL OF BOTTLES , A POOL TABLE ..WITH CHAIRS ..IT'S   JUST ABOUT PERFECT .[][][8D]    WHERE'S THE KEG ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

some of those are exceptional.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

Are you going to list them on ebay?


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, wonderful collection!


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and info guys!

 I bought these from a third generation pharmacist here in Massachusetts whose grandfather bought a few pharmacies in 1915. All of these bottles are from one of those pharmacies. 

 I have a couple of these bottles on eBay right now (seller name: jason2278).  The cobalt Pond's bottle, one of the Blood Balms, and a few of the apothecary jars. 

 I really look forward to reading through the threads and seeing other people's collection!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like most of the items are from around 1900 to 1920s.
 The best items are probably the earlier cork top medicines with good labels and boxes.
 Especially ones like the ponds. That's a good one even without the label.
 THe label under glass bottles are good if the labels are intact.
 Any early Eli Lilly chemical bottles are good if you have any.
 Anything marked opium, opii , morphine,  heroin, cannabis, etc is good.
 The screw top meds have some value but aren't as collectible... yet..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

hate to tell you but you are listing your medicines in the wrong category.
 They may sell but a lot of collectors wont see them there.
 Should really be in ...

 Collectibles>Bottles & Insulators>Bottles>Antique (Pre-1900)>Medicines & Cures

 That's primarily where people look for early medicine bottles.
 Many of yours are post 1900 but they are close enough. The split is really arbitrary, it should really be antique vs modern medicines or handblown vs machine made.

 Hope I'm not making too many people mad  by telling you this.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

It is also recommended to describe condition very carefully when listing bottles.
 List any chips (even small ones) , bruises, scratches, cracks, staining, etc. They can affect the value quite a bit on glass.
 If you see no damage , say so, it helps sell the item. 
 Its no fun getting items returned from buyers either.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 16, 2013)

do I see a labeled warners???


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for the information and advice GuntherHess. I've changed the category on the eBay listings and I will be adding more descriptive condition on the bottles. 

 The bottle I'm most curious about is the cobalt Tailby-Nason's Peplans Powder. I've been able to find some information online about many of the bottles, but no luck on this one yet.


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

yes, this is the Warner's


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jjfever5k
> 
> Thank you very much for the information and advice GuntherHess. I've changed the category on the eBay listings and I will be adding more descriptive condition on the bottles.
> 
> The bottle I'm most curious about is the cobalt Tailby-Nason's Peplans Powder. I've been able to find some information online about many of the bottles, but no luck on this one yet.


 

 That bottle looks like a Tarants type digestive medicine. Sort of like a Bromo Seltzer. Probably from the 1920 +/- a few years. Nice color but probably not a huge value there.


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you GuntherHess. I just sent you an email as well.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 16, 2013)

That Eliiman's belongs on my shelf I think.


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Jun 16, 2013)

Great collection!
   Let me know if you are selling any of these on the forum or just on eBay. I personally prefer to buy stuff here as I get worried about repos and I feel like eBay prices are all over the place etc.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

> That Eliiman's belongs on my shelf I think.


 

 ya it would be at home there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jjfever5k
> 
> yes, this is the Warner's


 

 How about those teeth.how much do you want for them?  Unless they are yours []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2013)

I think they belong to that mink, Rick.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think they belong to that mink, Rick.. []


 

 hahahaha  I see a photo op []


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> That Eliiman's belongs on my shelf I think.


 
 I'd be happy to sell it to you. It would be nice for it to get a proper home. I sent you an email. Thanks!


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Any early Eli Lilly chemical bottles are good if you have any.


 
 I do have a sealed and full Lilly's Liquid Blaud


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice bottle! And I tell you what... that stuff worked..! [:-]


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nice bottle! And I tell you what... that stuff worked..! [:-]


 
 Haha, thank you! I wonder if it worked as well as the Penetro cough syrup with chloroform?!


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 16, 2013)

How about those teeth.how much do you want for them?  Unless they are yours []

 Ha! They are actually for sale. If you're interested feel free to message me: otherthumbs@hotmail.com.
 I collect, sell, and trade a lot of medical items and other oddities. 

 Thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2013)

_I do have a sealed and full Lilly's Liquid Blaud _ 

 They are later than what I collect. I mentioned them because I have had pretty good luck selling them on ebay in the past. There seems to be a lot of Lilly collectors for some reason. Maybe ex employees or the corporate offices buy them for displays. 
 I wonder if it legal to ship that one through the mail with those contents?
 Not as bad as Ricin but pretty bad.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2013)

Not by usps, but ok by ups or fed ex........


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2013)

You also might want to put it in a ziplock baggie in case the yucky stuff leaks out........


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 17, 2013)

"PENETRO"   sounds like some comic book bad guy...


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, what an exceptional collection! Nice catch!! I think there are a lot of very sought after labelled bottles in there.
 Very nice Jason, thanx for sharing the pics!
 Fred


----------



## NHkeith (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw this collection being sold on craigslist out of Sharon Mass. You should be able to make some money on this lot, but its going to take a while


----------



## NHkeith (Jun 17, 2013)

If I remember correctly there was a RED bottle that the original seller didn't have a close up photo of. 

 Do you have that bottle?


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NHkeith
> 
> If I remember correctly there was a RED bottle that the original seller didn't have a close up photo of.
> 
> Do you have that bottle?


 
 Hi, Is this the bottle you were thinking of?


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 17, 2013)

Unfortunately the label is damaged on one side but the rest of the bottle is in terrific shape.


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 17, 2013)

The caulk bottle from Milford Del. is super common. The factory is still there. Is there any other Delaware bottles in the lot?


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  soda bottle
> 
> The caulk bottle from Milford Del. is super common. The factory is still there. Is there any other Delaware bottles in the lot?


 
 Thanks is for the info! I will have to check for other Delaware, not sure off the top of my head.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 19, 2013)

I would be interested in any bottles from Baltimore.....let me know if you have any.


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 19, 2013)

I believe a have a couple of bitters bottles from Baltimore, maybe some others. I will double check!


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> I would be interested in any bottles from Baltimore.....let me know if you have any.


 
 I have two of these Abbott's Bitters bottles for sale if you're interested.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

> You also might want to put it in a ziplock baggie in case the yucky stuff leaks out........


A good plastic wrap and tightly wound rubber band over neck. If it leaks you can at least hopefully save the label.


----------



## Asterx (Jun 19, 2013)

Fantastic haul! I have some interest in adding a few to my collection since you have stated that you're open to selling. Congrats on the Pond's, I see its doing very well indeed and nice looking auction.


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Asterx
> 
> Fantastic haul! I have some interest in adding a few to my collection since you have stated that you're open to selling. Congrats on the Pond's, I see its doing very well indeed and nice looking auction.


 
 Thank you! I'll include the Flickr link again. If you see anything you like let me know. I'll let you know if they are still available. Thanks again! Flickr bottles


----------



## Asterx (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, I have looked over the photos earlier and sent you an email from the link on your profile. Look forward to your reply


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Asterx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have looked over the photos earlier and sent you an email from the link on your profile. Look forward to your reply


 
 Thanks for letting me know. I just checked, they were in my junk mail folder. I'll read them now


----------

